# TOYS FOR TOTS 12-14-13 (SQ ONLY) SACRAMENTO CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

1X IASCA/MECA (SQ ONLY) 

Melo's Automotive Repair
3523 Kiessig Avenue
Sacramento, CA 95823

IASCA:
SQ, Install

MECA:
SQ, Install

One brand new unopened toy per class. Don't want to put a dollar amount on the toy but, please be generous as it is for the kids. This is a no awards show.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

No Love =(


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be down for sure.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll be there for sure...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I would like to but I am still not sure if this weekend has already been booked by my wife. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck boys. We have other commitments so we'll miss this one. Have fun!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am out as well.
Sorry Kimo but I logged over 1400 miles work drive time just this week alone and am literally worn out.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice little SQ turn out.. Thanks for the demo Larry


----------

